#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά όργανα >  > > >  >  >  Διπλόσυχνα GPS

## pmp

Πολύ κουβέντα γίνεται τελευταία για τα διπλόσυχνα gps, κυρίως λόγω του ΕΣΠΑ. Έχει δουλέψει κανείς το Topcon GR5 (σε ζεύγος, base - rover) ? Πως αποδίδει σε δύσκολα σημεία (κάτω από δένδρα κ.λ.π.) ?

----------

